# Hi!!



## tdmarshall (Oct 23, 2013)

My name is Teresa and I've recently started my second herd. Had to sell last one because my husband had mean hunting dogs. Got rid of the dogs and I wanted goats again. I have twin sisters and a Tennessee Lineback Boer. Nannies are boer too but they came from NM. I will post pics later. I just got a new phone so no pics on here yet. My Billy's name is Elvis and his wives are Bell and Trouble, Trouble ran away the day I got her and I had to chase her for 3 miles, hence the name! Haha I'm excited to have babies this spring. The nannies are only 9 months but are already in the pen with Elvis so he is already trying to mate! pics to come soon! I'm excited to be on The Goat Spot!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

And we're excited to have you here Teresa, can hardly wait to see pics your herd.
What is a Tennesee Lineback?


----------



## tdmarshall (Oct 23, 2013)

nancy d said:


> And we're excited to have you here Teresa, can hardly wait to see pics your herd. What is a Tennesee Lineback?


Well, All I know is that he is really hairy and the guy I bought Elvis from said he's a Lineback boer and that his hair stands up on his back all down his spine when he gets excited!? Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to The Goat Spot! I bet it feels good to be back in the world of goats. I don't know what I'd do without them! (Yes I do, I'd sleep more, never go outside, and would miss the deep satisfaction of caring for them  )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, glad you are here


----------

